# beastie.4th and Vi escape character



## l2f (Sep 17, 2014)

Dear,

I would like to modify the beastie.4th color but when I edit the file with vi and generate the escape character with `Ctrl+V+ESCAPE_KEY` it looks like ok but when I reboot I got an error from Forth language and I am forced to reboot with the liveCD to put back the original beastie.4th file.

Any help will be great.

Regards,

l2f


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 18, 2014)

All I can think of is to check the permissions.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2014)

l2f said:
			
		

> but when I reboot I got an error from Forth language and I am forced to reboot with the liveCD to put back the original beastie.4th file.


What was the error you got? It may be something else you accidentally changed. I sometimes find documents I've written with a ":wq" somewhere in the middle  :OO


----------



## l2f (Sep 18, 2014)

Dear,

I double checked the permissions, because it was r--r--r-- so I have to change the permissions and I put them back as they were before editing.

The error was: ." Not found

I found the problem: you need to put a space between the ." and the escape character
works: 
	
	



```
2dup at-xy ." ^[[1;37;44m YOUR_ASCII_ART "
```
doesn't work: 
	
	



```
2dup at-xy ."^[[1;37;44m YOUR_ASCII_ART "
```

Thank a lot to all of you for the help

l2f


----------

